# nach Update auf RichFaces 3.2.0 Fehlermeldungen



## freez (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

mein ursprüngliches Problem liegt etwas anders, als der Titel lautet. Ich wollte <rich:fileUpload> nutzen, aber es kam ständig die Fehlermeldung, das dieses Tag in der Library nicht definiert ist.

Ich arbeitete bis jetzt mit den Rich Faces Libs 3.1.4 und da es schon die 3.2.0 gibt, dachte ich, ich wäre nicht up to date, und das fileUpload gibt es erst in 3.2.0. Also schmiss ich die alten libs raus und die neuen rein. Bei dem Start meines Tomcat 6 kamen folgende Fehlermeldungen:


```
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse Error at line 2 column 14: Document is invalid: no grammar found.
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Document is invalid: no grammar found.
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.createSAXParseException(ErrorHandlerWrapper.java:195)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.error(ErrorHandlerWrapper.java:131)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(XMLErrorReporter.java:384)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(XMLErrorReporter.java:318)
...
```

und


```
14.05.2008 14:49:26 org.apache.commons.digester.Digester error
SCHWERWIEGEND: Parse Error at line 2 column 14: Document root element "faces-config", must match DOCTYPE root "null".
org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Document root element "faces-config", must match DOCTYPE root "null".
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.createSAXParseException(ErrorHandlerWrapper.java:195)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.error(ErrorHandlerWrapper.java:131)
	at com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(XMLErrorReporter.java:384)
...
```

Und dies gleich 2 mal hintereinanden. Natürlich lassen sich auch keine Seiten aufrufen.

Suche bei google & co blieben erfolglos.

Was läuft falsch?


----------



## Rydl (16. Mai 2008)

überprüf doch mal den doctype deiner faces-config bzw ob da alles dem doctype entspricht...


----------



## freez (20. Mai 2008)

Also den Fehler kann ich nicht genau eingrenzen, aber ich habe es gelöst.

Habe mein Projekt auf JDK5 mit JSF Spezi 1.2 umgestellt. Nun gehts.


----------



## bastel (4. Jun 2008)

Hallo. 

wie kann ich das denn umstellen oder was muss man da machen. habe das gleiche problem: 

wenn ich in eclipse auf das projekt gehe und dann bei properties-->project facets das häckchen für jsf 1.2 setze, bekomme ich den fehler im eclipse window:

java server faces requires dynamic web module 2.5 or never 

auf was bezieht sich das ? sind das die eclipse web tools ? (benutze eclipse europa)


danke im voraus.
gruß
basti


----------



## Halunken-Joe (20. Jan 2009)

bastel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> wie kann ich das denn umstellen oder was muss man da machen. habe das gleiche problem:
> 
> ...


Hast Du den Tomcat als Zielserver eingestellt? Der 5.5 kann 'nur' WebModule 2.4, die wiederum laufen nur mit JSF 1.1

Nimm den Tomcat als Zielserver raus oder ersetze ihn durch den JBoss. Vielleicht klappt es auch mit dem Tomcat 6


----------



## airliner (11. Mrz 2009)

Ich hänge derzeit an genau dem selben Problem...

Allerdings nutze ich den Glassfish v2 als Appserver und nicht den Tomcat.

Hier mal ein snippet von der faces-config (an der scheint's ja offensichtlich zu hapern):

[HIGHLIGHT="xml"]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<faces-config version="1.2" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
 xmlns:xi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XInclude"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
 xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_1_2.xsd">
 <managed-bean>
  <managed-bean-name>UserBean</managed-bean-name>
  <managed-bean-class>beans.UserBean</managed-bean-class>
  <managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope>
 </managed-bean> [...] [/HIGHLIGHT]

Vielleicht findet ja jemand von euch den Fehler, ich werde wohl so langsam betriebsblind, was das angeht...???:L:bahnhof:


----------

